# NANTES | Projects & Construction



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Musée Dobrée

Location :* Centre-ville (Nantes)
*Status :* Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Museum
*Floor area :* 7 400 m²
*Architects :* Atelier Novembre 

Work recently started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Viséo

Location :* Malakoff - Pré-Gauchet (Nantes)
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 7 592 m² 
*Height :* 50m
*Floors :* 18
*Architects :* RAUM









Block 5B / RAUM


Completed in 2021 in Nantes, France. Images by Charles Bouchaib. The Euronantes district, where block 5B completes the northern fringe near the station, contributes to the opening up of the Malakoff 1 district by...




www.archdaily.com




















































































© Charles Bouchaib


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

As far as "Duo des Cimes" is concerned, I walked past the site again yesterday, and there's no activity at all. For some reason, work has been stopped over a year ago, and to date, all we have is a wasteland.

Regarding the 'Tour Saupin', work is said to start very soon.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lot ABC* | Euronantes

*Location :* Malakoff - Pré-Gauchet (Nantes) 
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 27 650 m²
*Architects :* DREAM, AIA Life Designers


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*CHU Île de Nantes

Location :* Île de Nantes (Nantes)
*Status :* Under preparation
*Estimated completion :* 2027
*Type :* University hospital
*Floor area :* 220 000 m²
*Architects :* Art & Build










































The foundation stone ceremony took place two weeks ago. 








Source


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Very impressive buildings for the size of the city.


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Terrible news: the "Arbre aux hérons" project has finally been cancelled this morning owing to the explosion of its costs (from 35 to 80 millions €). I'm so GUTTED and angry...









A Nantes, l’Arbre aux hérons ne verra pas le jour, la métropole dit stop


Sorte de tour Eiffel à la nantaise, l'ambitieux projet porté par les Machines de l’île est finalement abandonné par la métropole pour des raisons financières et juridiques




www.google.com


----------



## Bestoftheworld (Aug 30, 2018)

Lamentable.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The CCI wants to relaunch the Heron Tree project abandoned by Nantes Métropole.








*

He is still moving. *The Heron Tree* , struck down by Johanna Rolland last Thursday , still has a future, we learned on Tuesday, September 20, 2022. 


In a press release, the Nantes-Saint-Nazaire Chamber of Commerce and Industry (CCI) indicates that it "will investigate *the possibility of carrying the project* through private funds" and that it has appointed its president *Yann Trichard* "to make the necessary contacts for this purpose".









La CCI veut relancer le projet d'Arbre aux hérons abandonné par Nantes Métropole


La Chambre de commerce et d'industrie (CCI) Nantes-Saint-Nazaire indique qu'elle "va investiguer la possibilité d’un portage du projet par des fonds privés". Précisions.




actu.fr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Nantes. Here's what the future Anne-de-Bretagne mega-bridge will look like - World Today News


It won’t make people dream as much as a heron tree. It is not poetry, would say the heads of the company La Machine, creators of the work contested last week by the mayor PS of Nantes. Sure, but the new Anne-de-Bretagne bridge looks great. At least on paper. Johanna Rolland, who a year ago […]



www.world-today-news.com





The current bridge will be retained but largely expanded in order to receive the new tram lines, which will serve the western side of the île de Nantes, and give more space to soft mobility.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Great but who put the sailing boats near the bridge ? Probably a Parisian architect !


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^ We sometimes have some bigger sailing ships, & we even have the visit of a pirat ship from time to time .

The 'BELEM'









The 'GALEON ANDALUCIA'


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

The 'CARROUSEL':

Photos taken today:



























'DUO DES CÎMES'


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Jex7844 said:


> The 'CARROUSEL':
> 
> Photos taken today:
> View attachment 4237621
> ...



What is the final project? (Renders?)


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

They are shown in the previous posts, but as a reminder:

Le CARROUSEL:

















-----------------------------------


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Skyhome

Location :* Île de Nantes
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Residential, office
*Floor area :* 22 500 m²
*Height :* max. 55m
*Floors :* max. 18
*Architects :* XDGA, Mabire-Reich

































































© Maxime Delvaux


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Musée d'arts de Nantes

Location :* Malakoff - Saint-Donatien (Nantes)
*Status :* Complete renovation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2017
*Type :* Museum
*Floor area :* 17 000 m²
*Architects :* Stanton Williams









Musée d'arts de Nantes / Stanton Williams


Completed in 2017 in France. Images by Stanton Williams, Stefano Graziani, Will Scott, Hufton+Crow. Stanton Williams’ €48.8 million transformation and extension of the Musée d’arts de Nantes will open to the public in June 2017. For this landmark...




www.archdaily.com












































































































© Hufton+Crow, Stefano Graziani


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Very beautiful except for the four big poles/lights in front of the entrance.


----------

